# Country House - within an hour of Dublin.



## CMK (14 Aug 2013)

Celebrating a friend's 50th in Feburary.   We want to go away for one night - she likes small country houses but within walking distance of a village where you can have good food & wine and also a nice country pub.   Coming across lots of country houses but all quite secluded - anyone got any ideas?   It wouldnt be ideal to spend the entire evening in the country house - would be preferable to go out for dinner etc.

We dont want to travel much longer than an hour from Dublin - I know Wicklow is the ideal location but nothing coming up with anything that ticks all the boxes!!   Am open to suggestions of other areas close to Dublin.
Any ideas would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## rayn (14 Aug 2013)

Consider the Beechwood Country House in Malahide.


----------



## CMK (14 Aug 2013)

Rayn - thanks for reply - it looks lovely but just about 15 mintues drive from where she lives so a bit too close -  would prefer something a little further from Dublin.  thanks


----------



## dem_syhp (14 Aug 2013)

Castle durrow, about an hour from Dublin.  It's in walking distance of Durrow, not that I found any especially nice pubs there, but it was mid week.  However, dinner in the castle is particularly good and there is a bar in the castle which we enjoyed.


----------



## Goggles (14 Aug 2013)

Rathsallagh House in Wicklow is lovely, not much to do around it unless you golf but the food is fantastic! Within an hour of Dublin.
G*


----------



## SarahMc (14 Aug 2013)

Marfield House is the closest I can think that ticks boxes. Not a village, but Gorey has some lovely restaurants, shops and pubs.


----------



## so-crates (14 Aug 2013)

Could consider Bellinter House near Navan. Only been there for a wedding so I don't know about villages in the vicinity but it is a lovely place


----------



## huskerdu (14 Aug 2013)

so-crates said:


> Could consider Bellinter House near Navan. Only been there for a wedding so I don't know about villages in the vicinity but it is a lovely place


 
I would also recommend Bellinteer House, the restaurant is fab, and its a great venue for drinks in the bar and the games room. 

Personally I think there is little point in paying the money to stay in a country house and go out to eat and drink and arrive back late just to fall into bed.


----------



## amtc (24 Aug 2013)

Best I've been to is the Olde Post Inn in Cavan (very near Monaghan)....wonderful food, and lovely rooms - and an hour and twenty from my front door!


----------



## MarySmyth (24 Aug 2013)

*Kildare-De Burgh Manor*

Not sure if this is related to Chris- but was mentioned before- Athy- less than hour from Dublin - http://www.deburghmanor.com/  looks like you would 'own' the manor for the party...


----------



## mercman (24 Aug 2013)

Look its a big milestone birthday and go the extra mile. Think about here :Currarevagh House in Oughterard in Co.Galway. If they are open at the time you want, you will not be dissapointed one little bit. A few miles from the village but if there's enough of you, a mini bus could be arranged to ferry you to and from the pub.

Here, check it out: www.currarevagh.com/?gclid=CObQtduUl7kCFYRF2wodnQgAbw

Life -- This is not a dress rehearsal we're all on. Make the most of it.


----------



## Lambchops (27 Aug 2013)

Bellinter House or Tankardstown House?


----------



## amtc (10 Sep 2013)

Ashford is good, as you have a choice of places as well


----------

